

WebServius - Amazon SimpleDB based, data focused API service - cesther
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2010/12/webservius-monetization-system-for-data-vendors.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+AmazonWebServicesBlog+(Amazon+Web+Services+Blog)

======
mark_l_watson
That looks very cool and useful. I just looked at the docs and it is not just
for raw data. Any "raw" APIs that you have can be wrapped and Amazon does the
billing, keeping 10%.

I think that Amazon is the most interesting company on the planet. If I wanted
to work for a company I would apply there for a job.

